# TDI brag



## eggo520 (Oct 28, 2007)

I am so proud of my DH and our big guy, Jaga. They were certified yesterday as an official Therapy Dogs International (TDI) team! Here are some pics from the certification at beautiful Daffin Park in Savannah.

Untangling the long line









"Stay" is the hardest command for Jaga...he just wants to be with his people!









The "come" command









And finally, the ride home. Getting petted is hard work!









We saw some absolutely gorgeous dogs at the clinic, including several dobies and a really cool shetland sheepdog. A few of the dogs didn't make it, and one was even asked to leave in the middle of the test for snapping at a girl they were using for the "noisy child" test. That same dog also bit the evaluator when she came by to pet him







Most of the dogs were real sweethearts, though, so it was a good day. Yay Jaga!


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)




----------



## angelaw (Dec 14, 2001)

Awesome job!


----------



## triordan (Dec 5, 2008)

i can't see any pics


----------



## angelaw (Dec 14, 2001)

they're there on firefox.


----------



## AbbyK9 (Oct 11, 2005)

Congratulations!!!


----------



## eggo520 (Oct 28, 2007)

Thanks everyone!


----------

